# Can you explain the different tag/label types?



## fivestarlovehear (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello,

Could somebody please outline the different kind of labels.
As in the differences, if they have any benefits.

In particularly..

Printed labels on PVC
Printed on Satin tape
Woven labels satin weave or regular weave 

Thanks!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Not really, but maybe this will help. They have a brief description of the label types: Woven labels | Cruz Label | Woven, Labels, Label, Items, Brand


----------



## ROTATEG (Oct 21, 2008)

How can i find shirts not associated to any brand, so that i can put my design on it and have complete ownership???


----------



## fivestarlovehear (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks queerrep!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

ROTATEG said:


> How can i find shirts not associated to any brand, so that i can put my design on it and have complete ownership???


You would buy blanks from a distributor or wholesaler – Anvil, Gildan, Alstyle, American Apparel, etc. – and remove their tags and put it your own.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

fivestarlovehear said:


> thanks queerrep!


You're welcome. I don't know if that helped or not. 

Here's another website and a sponsor here: Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers

I believe you can order some samples of different labels.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ROTATEG said:


> How can i find shirts not associated to any brand, so that i can put my design on it and have complete ownership???


Also read here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t51133.html


----------

